# HELP NEED UV Bulb



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone provide me with a good source for a UV bulb for my Corallife Turbo Twist 12...36 watt bulb...I see JL has them for like 85 bucks...anyone have a good line on a less expensive supply?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check this place out. They have replacements that run a little over $20. UV Bulbs | UVC Replacement Germicidal Bulb | Aquarium & Pond I believe the Coralife bulbs are not proprietary, you just need to find the right base and right length.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Or try Mail order pet supplies, I bought a few there for good prices as well


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I buy them on eBay suuuuuuper cheap


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm always a bit leery when shipping bulbs as they are so fragile. Gotta trust your vendor. That being said, the OEM bulb is such a scam.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

From my experience you got to get a right light or make sure it said works with coralife, otherwise it is a waste as its only light half of the bulb or not even bright like coralife brand at all. There are good place where I buy mine before just I can't remember which site I buy it from as its been so long that I am out of hobby. So with coralife brand you got to be careful with bulb.


----------

